# Need Help with Auger



## RONL (Jan 17, 2008)

I have a jiffy model 30 bought it from a friend its about 20 years old. I had a tuneup done on it last year after the season. I took it out this year it cuts fine but stops just before it breaks thur the ice. I can't take it back to the shop owner past away. Any HELP


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

This is normal for a single blade auger. You most likely have found this out, but feather the throttle a bit and lift up. It stops because the single blade has gone under the ice.

With some practice you will get use to this and will hardly miss a beat. By feathering the throttle you will avoid splashing your legs with water and ice chips. Or you can buy some chaps or use gators and run it at full throttle!


----------



## gunner1967 (Sep 27, 2007)

Hi there what did they do on the tune up?. Any carb work done at all?. Possibly needs some carb work. Hopefully this helps you out Thanks Glen


----------

